# Hallucinations



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

no


----------



## Lunar Lander (Feb 17, 2006)

No.


----------



## subtlerobot (Oct 15, 2005)

" "


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Before I leave you with just another 'no' - i want to ask you to go into more detail. If you are referring to simple tricks of the eye my answer would be much different than if you meant full out hallucinations - as in you saw a giant spider standing in your living room.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

When I was very sick, with a high fever, yes, I hallucinated.

I also get sleep pyralysis all the time which has caused me to have halluciantions.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Lunar Lander (Feb 17, 2006)

Unknown said:


> I am hoping it was really there and maybe just ran away before they noticed it but it felt like a hallucination.


Hard as it may be, I'd really go for this explanation. Back when I first started having panic attacks I'd worry a lot about did I really see that or hear that and like, every time I checked it out it turns out it wasn't any sort of hallucination or anything...so now that explanation gets the benefit of the doubt, and really, you should give it that too. People with anxiety symptoms like dp just about always think they're going insane. It seems like even you know that the cat probably ducked out somewhere or something.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Unknown said:


> I am hoping it was really there and maybe just ran away before they noticed it but it felt like a hallucination.


Unknown,

This is what happened i'm sure of it. I don't think there it is possible for something to 'feel' like a hallucination - i'm pretty sure this feeling is your anxiety convincing you that it was a hallucination.

I am very confident it wasn't. If in fact the cat wasn't there - it was an eye trick - something you saw briefly, with it not properly in your vision and then it dissapeared when you looked.

I bet your anxiety kicked in immediately thinking it was a visual hallucination - and then to test this you asked your friends who proceeded to tell you they had seen nothing - confirming your fears.

When you see something that stays in your vision, doesn't dissapear after two seconds, and no one else can see it - then its time to head to the doctor. For now, try and relax - don't search for more as if you do im sure you will find them.

Matt


----------



## Jack30 (Apr 27, 2006)

It was a cat. They are sneaky little b*stards. 

Never underestimate how comprehensively troubling anxiety is.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Dont worry too much about it one hallucination doesent mean that your going schizo. Where you sleep deprived or taking any medications by any chance? Even certain over the counter medications in normal doses can cause hallucinations in susceptible people.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

I get quite a lot of visual tics & blips that I don't think quite count as hallucination. Often that is seeing cats or people out of the corner of my eye then it actually turns out to be a dustbin or a shadow, but I do 'see' the cat or whatever fairly clearly first. Then there's all the more HPPDy stuff, patterns that vibrate and objects that breathe. I've had all that for ages and I'm still not psychotic, and if it sometimes gets worse it always gets better too. Don't obsess about it anyway, it probably was a cat.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

(message deleted)


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

When I was experiencing DP, I did have occasional tricks of the eyes, but no complete visual hallucinations.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Unknown said:


> I thought I had another hallucination today but when we drove passed the horse with the huge curve in his back I realized it was really there.


Are you scared of having hallucinations? It seems to me you are worried about having them, and thus your mind is playing tricks on you.

I used to worry that I would start hearing things - and then lying in bed at night I would convince myself I WAS.

Try not to worry about it too much as hard as that is.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

I've had a couple hallucinations, 1 time walking home from school while stoned I saw 2 kids without their heads and feet for about 3-4 seconds then thier heads and feet popped back to normal. Another time was when I was in the middle of a panic attack while I was stoned, I looked over my shoulder and I saw the shadow person thing that looks like the grim reaper hide behind a tree. It was kind of freaky, after a bad episode of DP i would wake up to hallucinations like flying see thru carpets floating around my room. Also sometimes I get hypnogoaic hallucinations like before I go doze of to bed I will hear like a scream or like a conversation that I have had earlier in the day for a split second and it feels like I heard it in real life except its only in my head. I have to adjust the volume on my brain.... :?.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

you are experiencing a lot of fear and anxiety. i do not think you are going to start hallucinating, but you can defineately try hard enough and convience yourself that you have or are going too. try and put it out of your mind... this is not a good obsession to have.


----------



## linds (May 9, 2006)

I have scary hallucinations right before I'm about to sleep, or right after I wake up, if it's in the middle of the night. I scream and bat at imaginary things and run into the living room and sometimes regain full conciousness, sometimes not. (Makes for interesting breakfast discussion!).

I also have experienced things like the one you described where it's nothing serious, but I swerve around things in the road that aren't there, especially what seem to be cats, but aren't anything.


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hallucination are not illusions see note below. Hallucination can be auditory, olfactory, visual, or tactile. Hallucinations are false perceptions or unreal apparition. They do not correspond to the stimuli that is present and have no basis in reality. You have to remember that what is an hallucination in one culture, is not in another.

NOTE: Illusions correspond to the stimuli present and may be only a trick of the eye.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

i suggest emidiate doc talk then you seem to be very concerned over this


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

kdogg1976 said:


> i suggest emidiate doc talk then you seem to be very concerned over this


I wouldn't be too concerned. I've dealt with lots of things I thought I saw but really when I ask myself... I didn't see it. Just a hyperactive mind doing what it does.

...and c'mon this guy can't even spell immediate.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> Are you scared of having hallucinations? It seems to me you are worried about having them, and thus your mind is playing tricks on you.
> 
> I used to worry that I would start hearing things - and then lying in bed at night I would convince myself I WAS.


I agree with Matt210...I used to do exactly this when I was lying in bed at night...if I listened hard enough to myself in my head I was convinced I was hearing voices...I'm sure I only created these voices myself but of course that would initiate more anxiety.

The fact that you are worried about this means you will focus on anything that remotely relates to your fears.

My husband once told me that he started hallucinating when he was driving a long distance (14 hours straight)...he started seeing giraffes and elephants in the scrub along the sides of the roads...we live in Australia so obviously not possible. It scared him so much that he pulled over to have a sleep...he never had anything like it before and never has since (and he's the sane one of the family!!!). It was just pure fatigue in his case.

I seriously wouldn't stress too much about this...


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------

